# Longest stretch of motorway without exits



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

A24 Hamburg-Berlin between Herzsprung (21) and Neuruppin (22): 23km
A19 Rostock-A24 between Röbel (18) and Wittstock (20): 24km. Exit 19 is missing, not built.
A5 A7-Frankfurt between Alsfeld-West (3) and Homberg (Ohm) (6): 23km. Exits 4 and 5 are missing and not built.
But it is quite hard to find exits with more than 15km distance to each other.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

in Croatia we have 2x33 km sections. both are at A1. first is Otočac - Perušić (runs threw very low populated area), second is Sveti Rok - Maslenica (it is going down from Velebit mountain and air line is not that large because motorway is twisting down from mountain zic-zac, and there lives absolutely nobody ). there is also possible to make 35 km without exits between Ogulin at A1 and Vrbovsko at A6, but there is intersection A1-A6 between.

older motorways (A3 and partially A1) built in 1980s have mostly exits each 20-25 km, but now some new exits are added between. newer motorways (A4, A6, A2) have more exits, about each 10-15 km, even less. A1 is special - it runs both threw high and low populated areas, so there is no rule for it


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In Poland, there are pretty long stretches without exits too. Especially on the A2.

Between Nowy Tomysl and Buk 32km
Between Konin and Kolo 23km
Between Modla and Emilia also 23km


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the point of having a motorway,if the traveller cant get off(or on) it?And if you miss your exit,you must go a 2x32km(or more)detour just to turn back...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Yeah, but what if there isn't anything to exit to? Here in the Netherlands, every damn road has an exit.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i've been thinking and found out one more reason why exits in Spain, France, Italy, Croatia or Portugal are not too often: because of closed type of tolling. it would be stupid if you would pay 0,10 or 0,20 € for a section :lol:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> ^^ Yeah, but what if there isn't anything to exit to? Here in the Netherlands, every damn road has an exit.


I'm not talking about agricultural roads(I dont know how you call them,but I hope you understand),but actual roads,where trucks and cars go. 
And yes,the tolling system would be a good explanation,but isnt the motorway system's purpose is that trucks and cars use that instead of rural roads? whats the point of limiting exits,if this is the goal?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

but you cannot expect a high truck traffic in some, dunno, let's try with Hungary - Nagyfüged or Kocs or i don't know which village more. of course that you'll have exit made for a city which needs it for truck traffic


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

x-type said:


> but you cannot expect a high truck traffic in some, dunno, let's try with Hungary - Nagyfüged or Kocs or i don't know which village more. of course that you'll have exit made for a city which needs it for truck traffic


True,but how do you want to encourage industry to build a factory in any given settlement(even villages have the right to factories,arent they?),if there is no motorway connection?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

true, but i'm sure there are mor attractive places to make investments before those and the other thing - you never have more then 35 km between 2 exits (rare exceptions are present, of course), so that's max 17,5 km far from exit, what is really not that much that would affect negatively to development of some place


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

x-type said:


> true, but i'm sure there are mor attractive places to make investments before those and the other thing - you never have more then 35 km between 2 exits (rare exceptions are present, of course), so that's max 17,5 km far from exit, what is really not that much that would affect negatively to development of some place


Its not about the attractiveness...people in that settlement want to work too..and in rural areas,public transport is not that frequent,so having the factory nearby is a good thing. But this is off...

I think if there is a motorway,frequent exists are the least,if you want to make the region it passes through see blossoming.IMO.


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Indeed, that's one of the big reasons why motorways have so many exits in Slovenia, the longest distance between two exits is 15 kilometres I think, having a direct link to the motorway gives regional and local development a very big boost, not to mention employment possibilities (you get to other, larger, more developed towns faster) and increases real estate value as well. Also, some villages which were doomed because of the younger inhabitants moving to towns get to survive this way.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

CborG said:


> There can be different categories;
> 
> 1) stretches without normal exits, excluding rest areas, toll boots and junctions.
> 
> ...


Not to be an ass, but I totally disagree with your definition. :colgate:

What matters is the *longest stretch of motorway withouth any way of getting out of it*, so if there are junctions it doesn't count. Junctions are just like regular exits, but more important!
But rest areas and toll boths doesn't matter, because you can't get out ot the motorway on those ones, so they sould just be ignored.


So, it appear that the longest is still the spanish AP-2 with 47km's between the 2 nearest exits of the motorway. :banana:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Bigger distances between exits are no problem. I often see in France and Spain, that the exits for a smaller city are still pretty far from the town although the motorway passes the town much closer. 
It forms no problems because the regions have a good local road network so local traffic doesn't have to use the motorway for the smaller distances. The motorway doesn't get stuffed with local traffic causing local traffic jams frustrating the through, and longer distance traffic.

This does happen in the Netherlands were every village has or wants a exit on the nearby motorway because there isn't a good local road network. 
When i have to go to a village 7kms south of my hometown, i'm forced to take either the Motorway or the, with speed bumps filled, one car wide, local roads. 
The only N-road passes my town to end on the motorway A2, then it's 3km to the south were the exit is for the village i have to go to, needlessly frustrating through traffic because i have to get on and off all the time.

@Nephasto: the 48km on the french A28 does match your criterium and is therefore the current nr. 1

But the reason why I didn't include the junctions is because when you leave one motorway and enter another you don't leave the motorway system, it's only a change of name. On a normal exit you leave the motorway system and enter the local one with traffic lights, same grade crossings and you can pull over anytime you want. Same counts for rest areas and gas stations; you do leave the motorway because you can park, rest, eat etcetc

My point is that long stretches do also mean the time and distance you're forced to drive because you're not allowed to stop on the hard shoulder because you're hungry, likewise on a junction.

New categories maybe?

Longest stretch without exiting possiblities to the local network but with possiblities to enter another motorway and to stop for gas, food, toilet, etc)
Longest stretch with no possiblity to stop, including junctions to other motorways.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

^^Well, that has to do mainly with the fact of the freways being tolled or not.
Spanish autovias (even new ones) have much more frequent exits thatn the tolled autopistas.
Actually that's the only real difference between a tolled autopista and a new autovia: the fact that the latter isn't tolled and has much more exits (to serve the cities/towns where it passes).


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm also curious about motorways which are not connected with any other motorway, only by local roads like this 22km stretch of A31 in the Netherlands
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&hl=n...,5.605087&spn=0.099743,0.346069&t=h&z=12&om=1

the shortest ones:
A270, 6,1km
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&hl=n...9,5.562344&spn=0.051869,0.11673&t=h&z=13&om=1

A261, 5,4km:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&hl=n...7,5.094738&spn=0.051706,0.11673&t=h&z=13&om=1

Longest straight segment: A7 Afsluitdijk, 22,5km
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&hl=n...,5.218163&spn=0.200414,0.466919&t=h&z=11&om=1


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

^^The longest straight segment could degenerate into a totally new thread, although in that one europe wouldn't ahve much to say. 

Still, a good motorway shouldn't be built with long straight segment to avoid driving hipnosis and fatigue.

In Spain you can find some long straight stretches in freeways which were made upgrading the exisiting road, which had straight stretches.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

^^you are right. I guess the topic title should be changed so it covers Europe only (Sorry to all other continents, make your own) 
Something like; Europe: the longest, shortest, biggest and more

(And let's not argue weither it's a good or a bad thing if it's the most straight, narrow, wide etc. Sometimes there is no other solution, the Afsluitdijk in NL was built to be short and strong not to be pleasant to drive on.)


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

CborG said:


> @Melbguy: nice, but in what catagory is it the longest?


None. Eastlink is an urban freeway which has plenty of regular exits.


In Victoria, the largest distance between exits would probably be somewhere along the M31 Hume Freeway if you forget about small roads used for property access. But even then, there's still an exit of some sort every 15-20km, and maybe one 30km stretch if you ignore the fact that a few minor roads intersect with the freeway with no proper interchange.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

CborG said:


> I'm also curious about motorways which are not connected with any other motorway, only by local roads like this 22km stretch of A31 in the Netherlands
> http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&hl=n...,5.605087&spn=0.099743,0.346069&t=h&z=12&om=1
> 
> the shortest ones:
> ...


Some interstates in the western USA go incredibly long distances between junctions with other motorways. I'm not sure on the exact distances, but I-80 between I-580 at Reno, NV and I-215 in the Salt Lake City, UT area is likely the longest at about 820 km. I-70 between I-15 (Cove Fort, UT) and CO 470 in the Denver, CO area (about 780 km) and I-94 between I-90 at Billings, MT and I-194 at Bismarck, ND (about 650 km) are also right up there.

There are also many non-interstate motorways, some fairly lengthy, in the USA that do not connect to other motorways.

The section of I-80 that I mentioned above also includes the USA's longest segment between interchanges on a 'free' motorway - between interchanges 4 and 41 in western Utah it is about 60 km of nothing but the Great Salt Lake Desert - nearly dead straight, dead level, no breaks in the flat and no interchanges.

As for the longest section between interchanges on a USA toll motorway, it is about 82 km between interchanges 193 and 242/4 on Florida's Turnpike southeast of Orlando, FL (82 km southbound, 79 km northbound - there is a single northbound off ramp at 242).

Mike


----------

